
ARMv8 in the Datacenter – 96 physical cores 0.50/hr - thepumpkin1979
https://www.packet.net/bare-metal/servers/type-2a/
======
rishifromtiingo
For those of you asking about Packet reliability - been a huge fan of them and
supported them where I can. My blog post and company have been on the front
page of HN before. Here are my benchmarks: [http://blog.tiingo.com/switched-
away-aws-packet-net-benchmar...](http://blog.tiingo.com/switched-away-aws-
packet-net-benchmarking-networking-disk-processing-speeds/)

Since I've been with them, I haven't experienced any downtime except for block
storage where I knew getting into it that it was in alpha at that time and I
was an early tester. Even that downtime was at 99.9% and they had engineers on
the phone with me throughout the night updating me even though it was only
down for a couple hours. They don't charge me extra for support which was
nice.

I ended up deciding to use their NVME storage for faster performance.

I can't recommend them enough. The backend of Tiingo would not be possible
without them and their co-founders and engineering staff helped me quite a bit
when I was looking for an AWS replacement. Took a chance with them a year ago
(before Series A) and don't regret it.

I went to them initially as I have market feeds coming from NY4/NY5 and AWS
network throughput wasn't good enough. Data was delayed and inconsistent. Also
Packet had a data center in NJ, 25ish miles from the market data center
whereas AWS had it in Northern VA which was hundreds of miles.

Right now I have real-time market streaming and the only downtime I've
experienced has been user error. I usually have the #packethost freenode
channel up if anybody wants to ask me directly (rishiattiingo)

Hope this is helpful

------
mankash666
While the pricing is compelling, most customers want at least 98℅ of the
reliability that industry giants offer. Maybe the community can comment on
whether packet.Net is reliable enough to trust your business with?

~~~
zsmith928
FYI I'm from Packet. Agreed reliability is important (I'll let others comment
on our own record) but I'd say there is significant workload via spot market,
batch processing, etc that doesn't need uptime and is interested in cost.

Also, I've seen most users want 99.9+% uptime. 2% downtime is 14 hours in a
short month. People would probably get angry about that...

~~~
shadeslayer
Hey

Any chance you guys are going to offer something that is on the lower end of
the spectrum for ARMv8 in terms of pricing? For eg. Scaleway has ARMv7 servers
for 3 EUR/month
([https://www.scaleway.com/pricing/](https://www.scaleway.com/pricing/))

~~~
zsmith928
Yes, we are considering a Type 0 ARM server, but we are still working through
the proper design to enable full Armv8 (vs v7).

~~~
dylz
Looking for something similarly priced to scaleway in US too. Have a ton of
services with them, but can't find an alternative at lower latency.

------
pascalxus
I checked out the type 0. It seems to be about twice as much memory as the
digitalocean one for roughly the same price. 8GB for 40$ on Type 0. But, I
would really need to investigate it to make sure that we can upgrade and get a
similarly good deal. Also, the ease of upgrade, as well as uptime would need
to be investigated too.

------
vasaulys
Sort of asked before, but does anybody have experience with packet.net as a
cloud host?

------
zebraflask
Already out of stock! That's annoying, I was all set to try it out.

~~~
zsmith928
we managed to get more online -- please go ahead and try again!

